# I'm the new guy



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Just registered, wanted to intro myself.

I'm from Northeastern Ohio, been fishing since as far back as I can remember.

Mostly musky and pike, some cats, steelhead, walleye and crappie. I fish Leesville, West Branch, Piedmont, Pymatuning, and a half dozen other bodies of water for stuff other than musky.

Married for 30 some years (yea, I'm an old fart), two sons, a dog, a cat, and most importantly a 16 foot Lund rigged for musky.  


Looking forward to learning all your secret tips and hot spots, but especially making new friends.

Vince
vc1111


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome aboard and there's no doubt you'll meet some of Ohio's finest Fisher people.
Big Daddy is a very informed person in your area and one heck of a guy.
Sounds like your fishing is well rounded , so you'll meeet alot of people here.
Tight Lines,
JimG


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome aboard from a fellow northeast Ohioan!
I have been known to fish all over the state..    
Piedmont is one of my favorites!


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome Vince !!

Mitch


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

I will keep and eye out for you at the Branch I fish there 2 to 3 time a week I live less than 3 miles from the west ramp. I mostly fish for muskie. I have been married 25 years have 2 sons a cat a dog and a 20 foot white Chaparral rigged for muskie if you see me stop by and give me a yell. 
Have a great day 
Rick


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to our site. Glad to have you.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to see you drop by vc1111  Enjoy the site. CATKING


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome aboard, hope your stay is long and you enjoy it.


----------



## fishinchick (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome.

ffffish, I've got a black Lund which will have a custom paint job shortly. Give me a holler if you see me on the water.

I was hoping to hit West Branch this weekend but it looks like it may be too muddy with all this rain.

I have a couple of baits that you might try there...one is made by daredevil...its an inline spinner called a "No Tangle Osprey"....5/8 ounce with a chartruese blade that has orange dots. It works well in the colder water temps. The other bait that I've done well with is a magnum wiggle wart in firetiger.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Vince,
I'm new on board also, But I see alot of names around here that I remember from GFO, I used to be "HypercastHC3" on the GFO site, But something went wrong with this old computer and I can't seem to post there anymore. I talked to BassHunter there over the phone a couple of times and we just can't get me on board. So I'm hoping to hook up with a lot of old friends from there, Here.
I also live in NE Ohio and spend as much time fishing as I can. Maybe we will hook up and do some fishing together if it ever stops snowing up here.  I'm looking forward to a lot of good fishing this year and hope to see everyone out on the water. This looks to be a well put together site and should provide a lot of good info.


----------



## gonfishn (Apr 14, 2004)

Just joined and stopped to say hi..My roots are in Southern Ohio and mainly fish for the gator..No special Lake but Alum Creek and Cowan with Salfork added in is where you will find me most of the time huntn the warrior..


----------



## Wetnet (Apr 12, 2004)

Heck, I might as well introduce myself also. I fish for muskie on Alum and Clearfork mostly, but get out to Leesville, Salt Fork and St Clair a few times a year. I'm the Treasurer for Central Ohio Muskies Inc. and I belong to OHMC. I fish in a Crestliner 1850 Tournament Series. Nice site!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome Vince and Capt. Muskey. I'm not much of a musky guy, but I've caught them a couple times while fishing for other species. I'm pretty much good on everything else though. This time of year, West Branch is one of my favorite haunts. I really enjoy craappie fishing out there. I'll be there this Sunday, actually, looking for the slabs. 
I fish all over as well, so maybe I'll see you on the water. 16' Meyers with a 9.9 Honda 4 stroke on the back. You'll see me before you hear me, that's for sure.

Anyway, see you on the water.

Carl


----------



## gonfishn (Apr 14, 2004)

WetNet....Small world..We met last nite at the meeting..I'm the guy who added a little something extra for your next Musky Tournament...Can't miss my boat its one of a kind...


----------



## Wetnet (Apr 12, 2004)

Boy, you never know who your gonna run into! Thanks again, that was really something.  
Have you been getting out any?


----------



## gonfishn (Apr 14, 2004)

WetNet..Headn to Cowan in am...Someone mentioned tourneys at Alum Creek..Cowan has limit on pony power and will have most of lake to myself in am..


----------



## Wetnet (Apr 12, 2004)

Fished Alum this evening for a couple of hours. Headin to Saltfork in am, probably spend the day there.
Dont know much about Cowan, would be interested to hear how you do. Good Luck.


----------

